# Can you be a furry or a part of the fandom without attending a con?



## LunaGryph (Sep 17, 2022)

I've heard a lot about not needing a fursuit to be part of the fandom or a furry, but what I haven't heard was about needing to attend a con to be one or part of it, since there's tons of people who do so. However, some people may not have the means to do so, as they have other reasons that prevent them from doing so such as financial or proximity issues. With that said, I'd like to know if attending a con is also part of being a furry or the fandom itself.


----------



## Smityyyy (Sep 17, 2022)

Travelling and staying at conventions can be pretty pricey. Plus you’d have to schedule time off work, find transport, and find a place to stay. That’s not always viable for everyone. So no, definitely not necessary to go. Although, cons can be very fun.


----------



## spoinkledoinkers (Sep 17, 2022)

I'd hope not? I've never been to a con. Id love to go someday. 
The only requirement to be a furry is if the person wants to be one. Honestly anything more than that is just silly.


----------



## Pomorek (Sep 17, 2022)

It would be pretty laughable if attending a con was a requirement. In that case, since some odd 12 years I'm deluding myself that I'm part of the fandom as there's never been a way or opportunity for me for any con-going. I'd love to, but geography is a b*tch to me in this respect.


----------



## LunaGryph (Sep 17, 2022)

Pomorek said:


> It would be pretty laughable if attending a con was a requirement. In that case, since some odd 12 years I'm deluding myself that I'm part of the fandom as there's never been a way or opportunity for me for any con-going. I'd love to, but geography is a b*tch to me in this respect.


Same goes for me in a way, but both geography and my family is a bitch too. I guess I could always go fursuiting out in public as a substitute for not attending a con, but I think that when it comes to dance comps or taking part in any other fursuit-related activities, then cons are the way to go.


----------



## Mambi (Sep 17, 2022)

LunaGryph said:


> I've heard a lot about not needing a fursuit to be part of the fandom or a furry, but what I haven't heard was about needing to attend a con to be one or part of it, since there's tons of people who do so. However, some people may not have the means to do so, as they have other reasons that prevent them from doing so such as financial or proximity issues. With that said, I'd like to know if attending a con is also part of being a furry or the fandom itself.



I've never gone to one and am most definitely a furry, though to be fair I also admit I would go to one chance given in a heartbeat.


----------



## Khafra (Sep 18, 2022)

If attending cons is a requirement, then sign me out 'cause they suuuck


----------



## LunaGryph (Sep 18, 2022)

Khafra said:


> If attending cons is a requirement, then sign me out 'cause they suuuck


Do cons actually suck? If so, how?
BTW, I'd also bail if it was a requirement.


----------



## Khafra (Sep 18, 2022)

LunaGryph said:


> Do cons actually suck? If so, how?
> BTW, I'd also bail if it was a requirement.


Well, tons of people like them, so there have to be some good qualities. I just haven't found any yet.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 20, 2022)

I don't even have a fursuit and I don't draw furry art anymore. I had a tail once, but people kept grabbing it when I was out walking.

Edit: I have never been to a con.


----------



## Eremurus (Sep 20, 2022)

So I guess all of us introverts don't count? My impression to be a "furry" was that you 1) need to appreciate anthropomorphic art and 2) have your own fursona.

I have not heard of gatekeeping via conventions.


----------



## Mambi (Sep 20, 2022)

Eremurus said:


> So I guess all of us introverts don't count? My impression to be a "furry" was that you 1) need to appreciate anthropomorphic art and 2) have your own fursona.
> 
> I have not heard of gatekeeping via conventions.



I know I don't recall having to fill out a form or something to register as a furry, so pretty sure there aren't any tests or qualifications other than "Hey, that looks awesome!" at the sight of a good fursuit/artpiece <_lol_>


----------



## Koush (Sep 20, 2022)

spoinkledoinkers said:


> I'd hope not? I've never been to a con. Id love to go someday.
> The only requirement to be a furry is if the person wants to be one. Honestly anything more than that is just silly.


^This.
If you want to be a furry, you can be a furry. Nothing else is required.


----------



## Foxridley (Sep 20, 2022)

Someone asked a similar question, but about fur suits, so I’ll give a similar response.
Would you consider someone not to be a fan of, say, Star Wars because they didn’t go to conventions?


----------



## CapralCapers (Sep 20, 2022)

To be a furry you just have to like anthro art! That's all.


----------



## LunaGryph (Sep 21, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Travelling and staying at conventions can be pretty pricey. Plus you’d have to schedule time off work, find transport, and find a place to stay. That’s not always viable for everyone. So no, definitely not necessary to go. Although, cons can be very fun.


^This
TBH, as for myself, it's kind of a reason why I find going to cons to be such a headache, especially when travelling for it. As for local ones, for me it's like I have to hope that my schedule aligns with the con's so that I can go without having to deal with all that headache.


----------



## Euroann (Oct 1, 2022)

LunaGryph said:


> I've heard a lot about not needing a fursuit to be part of the fandom or a furry, but what I haven't heard was about needing to attend a con to be one or part of it, since there's tons of people who do so. However, some people may not have the means to do so, as they have other reasons that prevent them from doing so such as financial or proximity issues. With that said, I'd like to know if attending a con is also part of being a furry or the fandom itself.


If you like or are attracted to cartoon characters I heard that qualifies as furry.


----------



## Troj (Oct 1, 2022)

All you need to do to be a furry is to like anthropomorphic characters. That's all!

I'd say all you need to do to participate in the community is to do your best to embody the core values of the fandom so that it remains a fun, enjoyable, open, welcoming, inclusive, and safe space for everyone, and just generally treat other people and beings as you would like to be treated.


----------



## Dragon64 (Oct 17, 2022)

I really want to go to cons and wear a fursuit but I don't like traveling by myself because it doesn't quite feel right to me. I would get a fursuit but I would have no reason to wear it because I don't go to cons


----------



## Mambi (Oct 17, 2022)

Dragon64 said:


> I really want to go to cons and wear a fursuit but I don't like traveling by myself because it doesn't quite feel right to me. I would get a fursuit but I would have no reason to wear it because I don't go to cons



You think the ONLY reason to wear a fursuit is cons? Silly dragon ,you wear it because it's *fun, *and you go to cons to show it off among other fur lovers and chat. _<grin>_


----------



## LunaGryph (Oct 17, 2022)

Mambi said:


> You think the ONLY reason to wear a fursuit is cons? Silly dragon ,you wear it because it's *fun, *and you go to cons to show it off among other fur lovers and chat. _<grin>_


Totally describes why I like wearing fursuits.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 17, 2022)

I have never been to a Con, always wanted to go, I just moved back to a location where it may be possible now, hopefully in 2023 ( if I ever get my suit lol)


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 17, 2022)

If going to cons was a requirement for being able to officially call yourself a furry, I’d say the majority of the fandom would be honorary at best


----------



## Kain (Oct 23, 2022)

For years, I lurked art boards and made pictures, and I still called myself a furry.

I went to a cosplay con earlier this year.  It was my first time going to any con and my first time seeing fursuiters in person.  I loved it!  Like a lot of others, I will say only do it if you want to and you can.

I went in with the information that you don't need a fursuit at all, and I'm so glad I went as I am.

It is my intention to become a fursuiter, though.  Again, not a requirement.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 23, 2022)

I've been in this fandom for 15 years. 

I cant be convinced to attend any furry gatherings unless you're handing me a check woth a LOT of zeroes.


----------



## Inferndragon (Oct 23, 2022)

Yes.

Most people these days just skip the conventions and just play VRchat... To host their own convention instead.
(Exception being if you want to meet people in real life)


----------

